# ssd für Gamer-PC???



## PingPong (15. März 2011)

*ssd für Gamer-PC???*

hi, 

wollte mal in die runde fragen, ob sich für einen "reinen Gamer-PC" eine ssd lohnt. der pc wird wirklich nur fürs gamen verwendet. für alles andere (office, inet, usw.) hab ich nen laptop.

mfg
pingpong


----------



## ghostadmin (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*

Würde nicht sagen das es sich lohnt.


----------



## Squatrat (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*

"Lohnen" ist bei SSDs Definitionsache. 

Die Spiele laden vielleicht schneller, aber das Geld ist in Grafikkarte und CPU besser angelegt.


----------



## kress (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*

Stimme ghostadmin zu.

Auch Spiele auf eine SSD packen bringt nicht ganz so viel.

Einziger Vorteil ist vielleicht, dass die Festplatte nicht durchs System belastet wird, dazu kann man aber auch eine normale HDD verwenden.

Hatte sogar schonmal Spiele auf einer Ramdisk ( Arbeitsspeicher als Festplatte verwenden, 3000mb/s lesen/schreiben) aber die fast 30x schnellere Geschwindigkeit merkt man kaum.


----------



## Deadless (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*

Naja also ich kann es schon empfehlen, die Preise sind grade stark am fallen,
und bei so Spielen wie GTA 4 soll das Spiel sogar etwas schneller laufen, als mit
einer normalen Sata Festplatte, also aufjedenfall vorallem bei großen Spielen, wo
immer mal etwas geladen werden muss, wird das Zeug halt instant geladen, ich habe
das auch schon gemerkt, bei WoW, Crysis, Far Cry 2 usw. Aber ok jeder nimmt das anders
wahr, aber wenn man erst einmal den Vergleich zu vorher hat, will man das Teil nicht mehr
hergeben  In einem Test habe ich sogar gelesen, das es bei manchen Games sogar mehr fps geben soll...
Bringt aufjedenfall nur Vorteile, und wenn man das nötige Geld hat, ruhig kaufen.


----------



## PingPong (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*

@ kress: 

soll das heissen das es von vorteil ist, wenn ich die spiele auf eine seperate hdd installiere??? und nicht auf die hdd mit dem bs??


----------



## SquadLeader (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*

Einziger vorteil dürfte wohl bei Spielen liegen die häufig laden müssen.
z.B. Rollenspiele mit vielen Instanzierten Gebieten


----------



## kress (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*



PingPong schrieb:


> @ kress:
> 
> soll das heissen das es von vorteil ist, wenn ich die spiele auf eine seperate hdd installiere??? und nicht auf die hdd mit dem bs??


 

Ja, ich hab selbst mal getestet mit Hd-Tune. (Festplattenbenchmark)

Hier mal die Bilder: erstes Bild mit Os und zweites ohne.

Letztere ist um einiges schneller und konstanter.

Der eine Ausbrecher war ne Dummheit von mir, hab ausversehen auf die Platte während des Benchs zugegriffen.^^


----------



## PingPong (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*

danke für die info/test

reicht es die hdd zu partitionieren oder is es besser wenn ich fürs os ne eigene hdd nehm u für die games ne andere.

mfg
pingpong


----------



## kress (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*

Letzteres. 

Wenn du partitionierst bringt dir das rein gar nichts, der Schreibkopf der gleichen HDD muss sich ja um System und Spiel kümmern, von daher ist es egal, auf welcher Partition der gleichen Festplatte es liegt.

Fürs System wäre eine Spinpoint F4 320gb sehr geeignet, die gibts ab 30€.
Für Spiele empfiehlt sich eine Spinpoint F3 1 TB oder eine Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB, die hab ich beide und sind, wie du siehst, sehr flott unterwegs.

Falls du es größer brauchst, eine Spinpoint F4 Eco Green mit 2TB ist auch sehr schnell, obwohl sie nur mit 5400 rpm dreht, statt wie die "nicht Eco Green" mit 7200. Die Datendichte machts.


----------



## PingPong (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*

danke 

also die f4 als sysplatte hab ich mir auch schon bestellt  dachte nur das es evtl reicht, aba wenn du sagst es ist bessser für die games ne extra hdd, dann wäre es doch von vorteil mir gleich 2 zu nehmen, oder???  denke mir würden die 320gb für games locker reichen.. da kommt ja sonst wirklich nichts drauf.. weder musik, noch irgendwelche programme..


----------



## kress (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*

Wieviel Speicherplatz du brauchst, musst du wissen.

Für einen reinen Gaming-Pc dürften 320gb als reiner Spielespeicher reichen.


----------



## PingPong (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*

denk ich auch..  dann werd ich wohl 2 samsung f4 320gb nehmen.  oder würdest du als os-platte ne andere vorschlagen??


----------



## kress (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*

Für den Preis ist die Platte unschlagbar schnell.
Platten für mehr als das Doppelte sind nur unwesentlich schneller.

Nur eine SSD würde einen spürbaren Vorteil bringen.


----------



## ReaCT (15. März 2011)

*AW: ssd für Gamer-PC???*

Wie wäre es mit ner SSD fürs NB?


----------

